# Topics > Arts >  ART-AI Festival, Leicester, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

art-ai.dmu.ac.uk

facebook.com/ArtAIFestival

twitter.com/@ArtAIFestival

instagram.com/ArtAIFestLeics

May 16 - 31, 2019

Projects:

Neural Synthesis, video artwork

----------

